# Girlfriend



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

My girlfriend left me today,
when she left, she took my satallite dish
and all my Bob Marley records:
I'm gutted.
No woman
No sky.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

:roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jay72 (Jan 18, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

So lame yet so amusing :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:roll: :lol: :lol:

Silly.


----------



## Shrwd (Jun 7, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------

